# TiVo Bolt "beep/squeaking" - hard drive failing? (Video inside)



## pkx (Feb 17, 2003)

My TiVo Bolt has periodically started making this squeak/beeping sound.

Does this sound like a failing hard drive?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Assuming nothing's stuck in the fan (preventing the fan from spinning) it sounds like it could be a bad disk. How old's the tivo?


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes! that's exactly what our Bolt has been doing today, second time today at 5:05pm and dang it, 3rd time at 5:16pm Pacific time. We're on Comcast in King County. I'm wondering if it's some alert thing that isn't getting handled correctly by Comcast or Tivo, like an Amber Alert or ...?

@pkx , Thank you for posting the video, I was struggling with how to describe it.

eta: the video when this happens is extremely pixellated. Our neighbors on a regular Xfinity box say they've had some odd bleeps on their system too, so I'm [greatly relieved to be] thinking it's service-related, not Tivo related.

eta: checked other recordings being made at the same time, it seems only some have the bleep weirdness.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Might going bad. IIRC, I only hear that either when the drive's spinning up or if I pull the plug on the power.


----------



## ingsoc747 (Apr 5, 2017)

Have you tried diagnostics? AKA kickstart?

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
TiVo Kickstart Hard Drive Test Information and Instructions


----------



## pkx (Feb 17, 2003)

lhvetinari said:


> Assuming nothing's stuck in the fan (preventing the fan from spinning) it sounds like it could be a bad disk. How old's the tivo?


About ... 19 months old.



ingsoc747 said:


> Have you tried diagnostics? AKA kickstart?
> 
> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> TiVo Kickstart Hard Drive Test Information and Instructions


I haven't, I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, woke up to four fast flashing lights this morning. fwiw, unplugging it from the UPS was the first time I've ever heard it make the squeak noise when pulling the power.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I had the beep for months and it drove me crazy. Something for you to try - delete all the recordings in your deleted folder.

Bolt Beeping..


----------

